# Tityus stigmurus pics



## ophiophagus (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey everyone I haven't kept scorpions in several years and I really liked this species so I just picked two up.(that danimal!) And I figured I'd share a few pics of this bad ass scorpion species.These are subadults that are a little under an inch from the mouth to the base of the tail. Enjoy and let me know what you think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## khil (Jun 19, 2011)

sweet! how potent is their venom?


----------



## MOBugGuy (Jun 19, 2011)

khil said:


> sweet! how potent is their venom?


There venom is 5/5.  Ill be gettin mine from him this week to I cant wait.


----------



## khil (Jun 19, 2011)

MOBugGuy said:


> There venom is 5/5.  Ill be gettin mine from him this week to I cant wait.


Oh, wow. Like as lethal as a deathstalkers venom???
NIce avatar btw


----------



## jerrymmonday (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes they are very very HOT !!!  I got 6 of them from him about 2 weeks ago and they are great love these scorpions


----------



## Bayushi (Jun 20, 2011)

MOBugGuy said:


> There venom is 5/5.  Ill be gettin mine from him this week to I cant wait.


 
L. quinquestriatus 0.255 mg/kg (5)
A. australis  0.32mg/kg (5)


Both species listed here are regarded as 5's on the scale

T. serrulatus 0.43 - 1.00 mg/kg (4)
T.stigmurus 0.773 mg/kg

With T. serrultus regarded as a 4, and seeing how T. stigmurus falls between the recorded LD50 of the afore mentioned species... I think your enthusiasm for  T stig being a 5 is failed in the logic department.

Not that I am trying to burst your bubble or anything....

I think Michiel once said, and I am paraphrasing, " Tityus species are dangerous, regardless of their ranking on the 'popular' venom scale."


----------



## Xanthopus (Jun 20, 2011)

Sweet scorp! I love their very nice bright colours they have. How do you "handle" them? Not as in let them crawl over u but how do u clean their enclosures? This is quite dangerous and mistakes are not an option here. I am getting a few pcs of AA scorplings and i would like to learn more on how others deal with their hot species.


----------



## MOBugGuy (Jun 20, 2011)

Bayushi said:


> L. quinquestriatus 0.255 mg/kg (5)
> A. australis  0.32mg/kg (5)
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks for the info...  I just get the info from what I read online.  You got any links on how to read the ld50 chart?


----------



## 2nscorpx (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, LD50 values aren't always the most accurate. One, they are tested on mice, and mice are not people. And I am with Bayushi, that T. serrulatus is more a "4" or a "4+"* out of five, and that the 1-5 number scale is just a way of easily communicating or getting an idea of the venom toxicity of a particular species.

For example, if T. trivittatus* has an LD50 value of 2.5 mg/kg, that means that 2.5 mg of its venom lead to the death of 50 percent of tested mice. Does that make sense? I am correct?

Another example is given in the "Commonly Used Thread Index and Emergency Information" section--LD50 table. 

*I used the LD50 value for Tityus spp. for the value of T. trivittatus.
*In Manny Rubio's book "Scorpions", he uses a scale of 1-5.

I hope this helps a little.


----------



## praetorian2150 (Jun 21, 2011)

keep a Tityus like you would a cobra


----------



## AzJohn (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't really get how the whole 1-5 scale. To me if a scorpion can kill you and has recent deaths attributed to it, then it should be a 5. :? I would consider anything with an LD50 under one to be a 5. To me 1-5 scales are kind of like common names, allmost useless. Any tityus or andro can kick your butt, even if it's a 4. Scorpions come in two catagories with me. Stuff I will hold and stuff I wont.


----------



## Michiel (Jun 21, 2011)

2nscorpx said:


> Well, LD50 values aren't always the most accurate. One, they are tested on mice, and mice are not people. And I am with Bayushi, that T. serrulatus is more a "4" or a "4+"* out of five, and that the 1-5 number scale is just a way of easily communicating or getting an idea of the venom toxicity of a particular species.
> 
> For example, if T. trivittatus* has an LD50 value of 2.5 mg/kg, that means that 2.5 mg of its venom lead to the death of 50 percent of tested mice. Does that make sense? I am correct?
> 
> ...



Seems like you are mainly regurgitating what you heard and what you read in popular books....Books like that of Rubio give a lot of information, but it doesn't tell the whole story, which was not the aim of the book. So, you will not read the specifics in such books. Mice are not people you say, which is of course true, but do you know why mice are used? Because there is only 1,5-2 % difference between the DNA of mice and humans...You are right, the LD50 method is not always very accurate and very much debated the last years....

I agree with what you say about the 1-5 scale. It is handy and indicatory....

But remember, it is not more than that. I.e. Tityus obscurus has an LD50 of over 10., while others have it below 1, it is still medically important and there has been one fatality with these species in recent years....


----------



## 2nscorpx (Jun 21, 2011)

Michiel said:


> Seems like you are mainly regurgitating what you heard and what you read in popular books....Books like that of Rubio give a lot of information, but it doesn't tell the whole story, which was not the aim of the book. So, you will not read the specifics in such books. Mice are not people you say, which is of course true, but do you know why mice are used? Because there is only 1,5-2 % difference between the DNA of mice and humans...You are right, the LD50 method is not always very accurate and very much debated the last years....


Yeah, true. I was thinking Rubio's book was an easy-to-refer to source.



Michiel said:


> I agree with what you say about the 1-5 scale. It is handy and indicatory....
> 
> But remember, it is not more than that. I.e. Tityus obscurus has an LD50 of over 10., while others have it below 1, it is still medically important and there has been one fatality with these species in recent years....



That is also true. I forgot to mention that. Thanks for correcting me and giving me a better understanding.


----------



## the toe cutter (Jun 21, 2011)

praetorian2150 said:


> keep a Tityus like you would a cobra


That is bit extreme, though your enthusiasm is well noted. Caring for cobras and scorpions are 2 completely different beasts. A scorpion can not hit you from 1-8ft away(depending on size ofcourse)! With Tityus just make sure that they have absolutely no way out of the enclosure, even an adult of some Tityus species can get out of anything you can slide a quarter through. Atleast thats the rule of thumb that I use with them. They are great escape artists and remember where the chinks in the armor are located. I observed it first hand.


----------



## praetorian2150 (Jun 21, 2011)

the toe cutter said:


> That is bit extreme, though your enthusiasm is well noted. Caring for cobras and scorpions are 2 completely different beasts. A scorpion can not hit you from 1-8ft away(depending on size ofcourse)! With Tityus just make sure that they have absolutely no way out of the enclosure, even an adult of some Tityus species can get out of anything you can slide a quarter through. Atleast thats the rule of thumb that I use with them. They are great escape artists and remember where the chinks in the armor are located. I observed it first hand.



as a rule of thumb for me, anything super hot, act like you have a cobra and you will never ever have a problem. my old cornsnake was quite the joker too when it came to escapes          btw, is your name from the road warrior?


----------



## Ecstasy (Jun 21, 2011)

1-5 is just a reference and shouldn't be taken as a fact. Then add to the factor some ones with a lower LD50 have a more painful sting then others.


----------



## sschind (Oct 25, 2016)

praetorian2150 said:


> keep a Tityus like you would a cobra


At someone else's house?


----------



## sschind (Oct 25, 2016)

Ecstasy said:


> 1-5 is just a reference and shouldn't be taken as a fact. Then add to the factor some ones with a lower LD50 have a more painful sting then others.



The amount of pain they cause and the amount of dead they cause are two different things and not necessarily related.  If I'm going to get stung I'd rather get stung by one that hurts like hell but won't kill me rather than one that I can barely feel but I'll be dead in an hour.

Seems like a lot of bickering going on over details of a species that, suffice to say, you don't want to get tagged by.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## G. Carnell (Oct 26, 2016)

this thread is 5 years old sschind 

I was thinking old friends had come back to AB! Perhaps not this day..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sschind (Nov 16, 2016)

G. Carnell said:


> this thread is 5 years old sschind
> 
> I was thinking old friends had come back to AB! Perhaps not this day..


Sorry,  I rarely look at the dates unless its a classified ad because the info is often still relevant and 9 times out of 10 forgotten by most.

I wonder why they have a "similar threads" section if they don't want you digging up old ones.  If it is truly such a big deal they should just pick a cutoff age and automatically lock all threads older than that.


----------



## G. Carnell (Nov 16, 2016)

Hey

Like you said, i don't think there is a problem with it - it's all useful info indeed!

I was just making a comment, as I read the comments before the date, and lots of those names are people who quit years ago!


----------



## Pipa (Nov 16, 2016)

This species are a lot of fun , esp In a planted terrarium .


----------



## RTTB (Jan 14, 2017)

My rule has and always will be safety safety safety and never be in a rush.Besides putting your health a risk from a sting from a highly venomous species, the medical bills resulting from a hospital stay could be enormous .


----------



## Pipa (Jan 14, 2017)

Have a nice medium size black light flashlight, at least 6" tongs, and be watchful .. you'll do fine.


----------



## Oroborus (Jan 14, 2017)

Definitely one of my favorite species.  I think mine will start producing offspring within a molt or two.  I look forward to starting a colony in a planted terrarium.  Great pics by the way. Cheers.


----------



## gromgrom (Jan 17, 2017)

Darn dermestids ate half my colony. Lost probably five or six broods to those little parasites. I really wish they wouldn't include them with my cricket orders haha. I usually dump crickets in my 10g community tank. Learned my lesson.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

